# Red Right (Zombie) Hand



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Found this on another forum and thought it was pretty cool and wanted to pass it along.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

now THAT was cool as hell!! THANKS for posting that.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah, I agree.... very cool, I would love to do that!!!


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

Nice find there joker...that is a great idea!!!!!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice job...can you take the gloves off and reuse them?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

madmomma said:


> Nice job...can you take the gloves off and reuse them?


According to the video you can.

I've yet to try it, but am planning on working on it tonight. I have the liquid latex and latex gloves.....not sure where I'll find any dry dirt though....LOL.


----------

